# Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?



## TuñeFish (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich hab grad ein Video über Big Game fischen bei YouTube gesehn:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2UAQr_JdF0
Wie am Ende zu sehen ist wird der mit dem Gaff "gelandete" Fisch wieder freigelassen. Ich finde das nicht korrekt, da mit dem Gaff den Fischen teils tödliche Schäden zugefügt werden können. Einen so verletzten Fisch wieder schwimmen zu lassen heißt für mich nur ihn bis zu seinem ( sicheren ) Tod noch ein wenig leiden zu lassen, und in diesem Falle nur, weil er zu groß zur Verwertung oder zum präparieren ist. Die Verletzung in diesem Video sieht nicht sehr schlimm aus, aber ich habe mir schon oft überlegt, wie man eigentlich zB nem Hai oder nem Blue Marlin den Haken entfernt ohne seine Hand zu verlieren.
Was ich sagen oder fragen möchte: Ist es beim Big Game normal den Fisch mit dem Gaff zu landen und dann schwimmen zu lassen, oder gleich einfach das Vorfach am Mundende abzuschneiden, oder haben die Jungs da spezielle Tricks den Haken schonend zu entfernen? - Alles andere wäre aus meiner sicht nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar - welches jedoch leider nicht überall gilt...
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!


----------



## Sailfisch (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Hallo zusammen!

Das ist sicherlich ein heikles. Ob man aber in der Diskussion weiter kommt, wenn man alles außer seiner Meinung als "verblendeten Blödsinn" darstellt, darf bezweifelt werden.
Wer diese Art der Fischerei nicht mag, der sollte es sein lassen. Ich selber bin auch kein Freund davon. Allerdingsglaube ich, dass die "Leiden" des Fisches - sofern man ihm die Leidensfähigkeit zugesteht - überschaubar sind. Die Meeresfische erholen sich schnell, wenn das Gaff richtig gesetzt wird. 

Generell ist es aber durchaus möglich einen größeren Fisch, namentlich Sail, Marlin aber auch etwa Rochen, außenbords vom Haken zu befreien und ggf. durch mitziehen wieder etwas aufzupäppeln. Haben wir bei etlichen Sails gerade auf den Malediven praktiziert. 
2 Marline haben wir aber auch entnommen und verwertet (gegessen und an die Einheimischen verteilt).
Wenn man keine rostfreien Haken verwendet, so kann man auch die Schnur durchtrennen, so dass der Haken dann wegrostet, was schneller geht als erwartet.

Catch & Release - egal in welcher Konstellation ist ein Reizthema und es trennt die Anglerschaft in mindestens zwei Lager. Das sollten wir versuchen zu vermeiden, wenn wir nicht die Existenzberechtigung des Fischens gänzlich in Abrede stellen wollen.
Auf meiner Homepage www.jendrusch.net findet Ihr einige Beiträge aus rechtlicher Sicht zu der Situation in Deutschland. An dieser Stelle werde ich mich aber weitestgehend zurückhalten.

Wenn hier darüber vertieft diskutiert werden soll, so bitte ich Euch die gebotene Sachlichkeit zu wahren, anderenfalls muss ich das Thema dichtmachen.


----------



## bobbl (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Ich finde das Video schrecklich. Der Fisch blutet und ihm wurde das Gaff quer durch den Schädel gehämmert. Wozu das ganze ist mir noch nicht klar...
Bescheuert sind auch die Lobeshymnen unter dem Video.


----------



## raubangler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



TuñeFish schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...
> Alles andere wäre aus meiner sicht nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar - welches jedoch leider nicht überall gilt...
> ...



Eher wohl "fast überall nicht"....

Aber selbst in Deutschland gilt es ja nur für einen Bruchteil der gefangenen Fische.
Alles was gewerblich gefangen wird, wird nicht betrachtet.

Also erwähne diese Pseudogesetz besser nicht....


----------



## Paddy 15 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

also ich kannn solchen videos ach nix abgewinnen wobei sich der fisch ja gerecht hat ............(supergrins) aber jetzt mal ganz hart das video geht eigentlich noch wenn ich mir die anderen videos anschaue bekomme ich das grosse kotzen wie zum beispiel:

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jI9SszxWKUg&NR=1

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=aX469Ex6SvQ&feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zRGMkpgl62U&feature=related

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=zj6aah1i-xM&feature=related (wenigstens schlägt er ihn ab )

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1rIOP9vX1EY&feature=related

muss das sein ???

und genau DASS IST DER GRUND WARUM  ICH FÜR EINE FISCHERPRÜFUNG BIN DAMIT MAN LERNT RESPEKT VOR TIEREN ZU HABEN  !!! 

mfg Paddy 15


----------



## kaipiranja (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

....wofür muss man sich diesbezügich auf Gesetzte  berufen - kann man nicht selber ein wenig nachdenken !?


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Cool, wie der Fisch dem Kerl ein vor die Schnute haut :vik:


----------



## TuñeFish (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

@ Paddy 15:
Bei sowas bekomm ich richtig Wut und Lust mit dem Typen das Gleiche zu machen... aber damit stuft man sich nur auf sein Niveau ( falls vorhanden ) zurück... solche Typen haben keinen Respekt vor dem Lebewesen und gehören meiner Meinung nach in ne Gummizelle, da könn sie weder sich noch andere verletzen...
furchtbar!
aber lasst uns bitte beim Big Game fischen bleiben - wie siehts aus, wie macht man nem Hai oder Marlin den Haken (schonend ) heraus??? -Und ich finde, den Haken verrosten zu lassen ( @ Sailfisch ) auch nicht sehr toll... wie macht ihr das? Frage an die Big Gamer da draußen...


----------



## hans albers (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



> ....wofür muss man sich diesbezügich auf Gesetzte  berufen - kann man nicht selber ein wenig nachdenken !?



|good:


greetz
lars


----------



## Rotzbarsch (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Warum redet ihr hier vom Tierschutz???Sieht nicht nach Nord oder Ostsee aus.Es kommt immer darauf an,in welchen Land das geile Video gedreht worden ist.Es geht mir so langsam auf die Nerven,das immer nach dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz geschrien wird,wenn etwas aus dem Ausland gezeigt wird.Die Angelguides wissen besser wie die meisten Leute hier im Forum was sie tun.Sonst währen  in ein paar Jahre die Fischbestände deutlich geschrumpft und die Guites arbeitslos.Und eins weiss ich genau.Irgendwann werde ich Big Game angel!!!Meinen ersten Fisch werde ich persönlich abstechen und am Pier ausnehmen.Wenn Kinder fragen,ob sie zuschauen dürfen,sage ich:Natürlich!!!Denn wenn ich nur ein Kind dazu bringe,sich nicht über so etwas aufzuregen,dann habe ich gewonnen!(Ach ja,das habe ich schon!!!)


----------



## rhinefisher (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Hi! Ich habe nur den Anfang des Videos angeschaut - da wird es wohl um Giant Goliaths gehen. Diese Fische sind schwer zu bändigen.. .
Vor rund 25 Jahren habe ich öfter auf diese Fische geangelt und ich war weit und breit der Einzige, der versucht hat die Tiere zurück zu setzen. Normalerweise bekamen die einfach eine Kugel verpasst.. .
Heute sieht die Situation grundlegend anders aus; waren wir damals mit der Angelei auf Grouper belächelte Aussenseiter, so ist daraus heute eine richtige Industrie geworden. Würde man die Tiere heute noch enrnehmen, so wären viele Skipper sehr schnell arbeitslos - also weden die Fische diese etwas rauhe Behandlung wohl überleben - und überleben ist allemale besser als gefressen zu werden.. .
Weltweit hat sich der Gedanke an relativ nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung durchgesetzt - heute sagt man "Catch and release and feed a Longliner".. .
Als ich gesundheitlich noch in der Lage war mich mit wirklich großen Fischen an zu legen, war das releasen eigentlich kein Problem - ich mußte halt nur die Mannschaft entschädigen; wenn man 12-1500 Dollar Charter bezahlt, tun die 500 für die Crew auch nicht mehr wirklich weh.. .
Man kann den Haken einfach ab knippsen - der verrostet wie nix.. .
Wer schon mal versucht hat einen 4m Mako zu releasen, weiß aber auch daß das sehr gefährlich werden kann. Wenn man sich dieser Gefahr nicht aussetzen möchte, schneidet man einfach das topshot durch und gut ist. Das überleben die Problemlos.
Haie sind einfach - bei Schwertträgern siehts leider anders aus, wenn man da etwas zu lange drillen muß, passiert es oft, das der Fisch an Erschöpfung stirbt und man dann einige 100kg totes Fleisch aus oft großer Tiefe herauf pumpen muß. Da ist dann nix mehr mit Nachhaltigkeit, deshalb habe ich das Fischen auf große Schwertträger schon lange vor meinen Gesundheitlichen Problemen eingestellt.
Bevor ich mich allerdings frage ob das mit dem Deutschen Tierschutzgesetz konform geht, erlöse ich mich lieber selbst von meinem Elend. Erstens interessiert die Deutsche Borniertheit im Rest der Welt niemanden und zweitens sollte man das für sich entscheiden. Nur wenn ich aus innerer Überzeugung heraus release, werde ich das auch vor der Crew und meinen Mitanglern rechtfertigen können; releasen kostet Zeit, Geld und ist anstrengend und gefährlich. Es war früher wirklich schwierig, die Mitreisenden dazu zu bringen meine "releaseserei" zu akzeptieren.. . Heute ist das fast überall aus wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen heraus zur Normalität geworden - und das ist auch gut so.. .
Übrigens machen die "Wallerhunter" das mit dem Gaff auch ganz gerne - da denke ich dann schon "wer sich nicht traut nem Wels ins Maul zu fassen gehört hier nicht hin... .
Petri!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



Paddy 15 schrieb:


> also ich kannn solchen videos ach nix abgewinnen wobei sich der fisch ja gerecht hat ............(supergrins) aber jetzt mal ganz hart das video geht eigentlich noch wenn ich mir die anderen videos anschaue bekomme ich das grosse kotzen wie zum beispiel:
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=jI9SszxWKUg&NR=1
> 
> ...




keine Sorge, die Spacken kriegen auch noch ihr Fett weg. Vielleicht gibts ja doch den Karpfengott, vor dem sie eines Tages stehen, wer weiß...

Besonders krass finde ich aber die Mehrzahl der Kommentare zu den Videos: "you had fun" und solche Sachen. Immer wieder dieser ominöse "Spaß", der da auftaucht und von einigen als alleinige Rechtfertigung für ihr Treiben gesehen wird.
Mit dem Motiv "Spaß" können wir auch wieder Amiland verlassen und uns mitten im Board wiederfinden. Man sehe sich nur um...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Ich kann in dem Big Game Video nix anstößiges feststellen. 
Eine ganz normale Vorgehensweise.


----------



## frogile (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Also bei dem gezeigten Video  vom Threaderöffner seh ich auch kein riesen Problem, da der Fisch im Maul gegafft wird. das is ähnlich wie wenn man n größeren Haken benutzt.

Was ich aber überhaupt net leiden kann, ist wenn die fische im Rücken oder irgendwo anders gegafft werden. DAS sollte verboten werden!!!


Wegen den Videos mit dem Karpfenkicker : EIn riesen A.... dem man selber mal eine rein kicken sollte.. hat wahrscheinlich kleine/keine Eier und damit muss er was kompensieren.

Die Videos mit den Bogen: Da musste dich im Jägerforum beschweren, da das nix mit angeln zu tun hat.


----------



## Klaus S. (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



Sailfisch schrieb:


> 2 Marline haben wir aber auch entnommen und verwertet (gegessen und an die Einheimischen verteilt).



Wie jetzt?? Ihr habt sie erst gegessen und dann an die Einheimischen verteilt?? Man oh man... und dann wird hier noch über das anlanden der Fische diskutiert. Wie wäre es wenn mal über den Umgang mit den Einheimischen diskutiert wird.


----------



## Dart (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Bevor ich mich allerdings frage ob das mit dem Deutschen Tierschutzgesetz konform geht, erlöse ich mich lieber selbst von meinem Elend. Erstens interessiert die Deutsche Borniertheit im Rest der Welt niemanden und zweitens sollte man das für sich entscheiden.


 Cooles Posting:m
Cheers Reiner


----------



## ernie1973 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Die Frage stellt sich nur bedingt, da im Geltungsbereich des Tierschutzgesetzes auch nur sehr sehr bedingt "Big Game" möglich ist!

E.


----------



## Wollebre (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

bin gerade von einem 4wöchigen Angeltrip aus Indonesien zurück. Die Einheimischen haben sich riesig über jeden Fisch gefreut den ich mitgebracht habe. Auch Restaurants waren gern gesehene Abnehmer. Gerade duch diesen Kontakt und Mitangeln auf deren Botten habe ich viele liebe Menschen kennen gelernt. Als "normaler" Urlauber und Sonnenbrater am Strand wäre das nicht möglich gewesen.
Im nächsten Jahr werde ich mich dort für mindestens 4 Monate einquartieren und dann euch einige nette Berichte schreiben.
Meine persönliche Meinung zu C&R: jeder überlebensfähige Fisch kann wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Zu beachten ist, dass nach einem langen Drill die Muskulatur des Fisches übersäuert, und er erst nach einer Regenerationsphase wieder entlassen werden darf. 
Anmerken möchte ich noch, dass über die sog. Dritt- oder Schwellenländer nicht so negativ gesprochen werden soll. Habe persönlich auf Bali erlebt, wie ein einheimischer Angler einen ca. 5 kg schweren Boonefish (harter Kämpfer aber wegen der vielen Gräten kaum zu genießen) mit Mund zu Mund Beatmung wieder aufgepäppelt hat, bevor er ihn released hat! Also immer erst vor der eigenen Haustür kehren!!


----------



## Marlin1 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Die ganze Diskussion ist ziemlich überflüssig.

Tierquälerei ist überall auf der Welt Tierquälerei !!

Wenn wir so mit lebenden und leidensfähigen Fischen spielen, ganz egal ob sie es überleben oder nicht, brauchen wir uns über die Folgen nicht zu wundern.

Der gezeigte Goliath Grouper ist schon alleine deshalb verreckt, weil die  Schwachmaten ihn aufs Deck gezogen und damit seiner schützenden Schleimhaut beraubt haben, das Gaff, das leider nicht im Unterkiefer steckte, sondern in den Kiemen, wie man am Blutverlust sah, hat ihm da nur noch den Rest gegeben.

Schade das man aus so einem schönen Fisch Abfall machen musste.   
Wer das normal findet .................


Was die  Berufsfischer machen, sollte uns nicht interessieren, die sind aber immerhin klug  genug keine Filme davon öffentlich zu zeigen !


Think about !!!

Reinhold


----------



## bobbl (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ....wofür muss man sich diesbezügich auf Gesetzte  berufen - kann man nicht selber ein wenig nachdenken !?



|good:

Zu dem Karpfentreter/werfer: Der spinnt total der ist echt nicht dicht..


----------



## Hackersepp (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Von dieser Betrachtungsweise her, wird endlich mal klargestellt, dass das ausschließliche C+R in manchen Situationen total schwachsinnig ist.

Meinetwegen hätten Sie dann den stark blutenden Grouper wirklich an die dortige Bevölkerung verteilen sollen.

Zu den Bow -fishing Videos:

Interessant ist die Haltung der Amis zu diesem Thema:

Lest euch mal die Kommentare zu den verschiedenen Carp - bowfishing videos durch.

Ich wusste nicht, dass die Amis so darauf versessen sind, die Bass Populationen zu erhalten und zu fördern.
Für sie sind die Karpfen nur Konkurrenten der BArsche, die ihnen das Futter wegfressen.
Deshalb haben sie sich einen neuen Volkssport einfallen lassen, um die "asiatischen Plagegeister" zu dezimieren.|rolleyes


----------



## DonTonno (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

das schönste an dem ganzen film (soll nicht heißen das mir das gefällt was ich da sehe) ist, das der fisch dem a....loch noch fett eine mit der schwanzflosse ballert.
solche leute sollte man auch mit einem gaff zu sich ziehen...

ich finds zum :v


----------



## rhinefisher (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Hi! Ich habe mir die Videos jetzt doch mal angesehen und finde sie recht unterschiedlich.. .
Das mit dem Grouper zeigt eigentlich bloß, daß auch Dilettanten Fische fangen und damit ab einer gewissen Größe überfordert sind. Die Absicht war ja so schlecht nicht und die Bevölkerung Floridas leidet kaum an Hunger und Armut... .
Allerdings sind Grouper nicht nur sehr robust, sondern auch köstlich... .
Zum "Karpfenweitwurf"; davon abgesehen daß es sich hier um niedere Lebensformen handelt (solche Deppen findet man überall), sollte man bedenken das Karpfen in einigen Erdteilen ein erheblich grösseres Schadpotential haben, als bei uns der Kormoran. Daraus resultieren dann oft sonderbare Verhaltensmuster..|bigeyes - der Junge ist kein Tiequäler - der ist Geistig behindert.. |uhoh:.
Zum Bow fishing; was bitte ist daran falsch..??
Der Karpfen ist in vielen Systemen ein übler Gewässerverschmutzer, der von einem fremden Kontinent eingeschleppt wurde und von daher nicht sehr beliebt ist. Wenn man die geschossenen Tiere einer halbwegs sinnvollen Verwertung zu führt,z.B. als Tierfutter, ist da wenig gegen zu sagen.. .
Fischen mit dem Bogen macht unheimlich Spaß :vik: und ist auch noch ziehmlich sportlich. Und auch eigentlich in allen freien Ländern erlaubt.. .
Petri!


----------



## rauber83 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

laut fischereirecht in florida ist es verboten goliath grouper zu fotozwecke aus dem wassser zu ziehen. das selbe gilt auch für tarpons. bei marlinen und sailfischen gibt es eine kampagnie die leute anzuschreiben und zu bitten die fische im wasser zu fotografieren. was ich ganz ehrlich zu diesem thema nicht versteh sind vor allem europäische touristen in billig big game ländern, die sich mit fischen an bord fotographieren lassen müssen und dann die fische wieder zurücksetzen, oder an die crew verfüttern. lieber ein paar hunderter drauflegen und der fisch muss nicht für die billigen charterkosten sterben.
was zur verletzung des groupers zu sagen ist, ist zu bezweifeln, dass ein gaff im unterkiefer generell so viel schaden anrichtet, vor allem im vergleich zu den quetschungen durch das gewicht an bord....


----------



## felix181 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



TuñeFish schrieb:


> wie siehts aus, wie macht man nem Hai oder Marlin den Haken (schonend ) heraus??? -Und ich finde, den Haken verrosten zu lassen ( @ Sailfisch ) auch nicht sehr toll... wie macht ihr das? Frage an die Big Gamer da draußen...


Mag sein, dass das nicht "sehr toll" ist, aber verglichen mit allen anderen Möglichkeiten erscheint es mir die bei weitem schonendste Variante, da ein rostender Haken angeblich (lt. einschlägiger Fachliteratur) nach etwa 2 bis 3 Tagen weg ist...


----------



## TuñeFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



felix181 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass das nicht "sehr toll" ist, aber verglichen mit allen anderen Möglichkeiten erscheint es mir die bei weitem schonendste Variante, da ein rostender Haken angeblich (lt. einschlägiger Fachliteratur) nach etwa 2 bis 3 Tagen weg ist...



Ja ok es mag besser sein als manch andere Lösung, aber man findet doch bei fast allem im Leben ne schlechtere Lösung. Wenn man so argumentieren würde könnte man ja alles rechtfertigen. Wenns keine "gute" Vorgehensweise für etwas gibt, dann lass ichs in Gottesnamen halt bleiben.

Die Touris, die sich von irgendwelchen Einheimischen zeigen lassen: -wo die Fische sind - welcher Köder fängig ist - was für Gerät sie brauchen - usw, und dann nur fürn Foto, auf dem sie ganz toll neben dem riesigen Fisch stehn die Kreatur leiden lassen, versteh ich nicht. Der Fisch, den sie (mit 90% Hilfe von anderen ) gefangen haben, wird dann noch mit nem Gaff ( das wie im Video noch schlecht gesetzt wurde ) über die Bootskante geschliffen und da erstmal ne Weile liegen gelassen.. Ne also, sry aber das muss doch nicht sein. Dann fang ich halt n paar Fische weniger und verwerte die ordentlich, wie in den postings oben schon gesagt wurde zB an Restaurants/Einheimische verschenken oder Eigenverzehr. Dafür werf ich nicht die Hälfte halb tot mit nem rostigen Haken im Maul samt Vorfach wieder zurück...
Ich will hier niemanden angreifen, aber meine Meinung dazu ist, dass diese Art von C&R schlicht und ergreifend Tierquälerei ist.


----------



## felix181 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



TuñeFish schrieb:


> Ja ok es mag besser sein als manch andere Lösung, aber man findet doch bei fast allem im Leben ne schlechtere Lösung. Wenn man so argumentieren würde könnte man ja alles rechtfertigen. Wenns keine "gute" Vorgehensweise für etwas gibt, dann lass ichs in Gottesnamen halt bleiben.


Hast Du einen besseren Vorschlag? Wenn ja, bitte her damit....


----------



## TuñeFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Hab doch gesagt, wenns keine schonende Möglichkeit gibt den Haken rauszumachen -> Big Game sein lassen, oder Fisch töten. Und ich finde "lieber halbtot schwimmen lassen is ja noch besser als tot" trifft eben nicht zu.


----------



## felix181 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



TuñeFish schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt, wenns keine schonende Möglichkeit gibt den Haken rauszumachen -> Big Game sein lassen, oder Fisch töten. Und ich finde "lieber halbtot schwimmen lassen is ja noch besser als tot" trifft eben nicht zu.


Verstanden - ich glaube jedoch, dass ein Haken im Maul eines Hais für 2 oder 3 Tage doch weit von halbtot entfernt ist...


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Hi! Haken stören einen Hai überhaupt nicht - als im Ärmelkanal noch richtig gut auf Blauhaie gefischt werden konnte, habe ich öfter mal Haie mit "Piercing" gefangen. Bis zu 3 Haken habe ich schon gefunden, was dafür spricht daß so ein Haken erheblich länger als 3-4 Tage erhalten bleibt. Vielfach werden leider auch Rostfreie Haken verwendet und da verottet nix... .
Trotzdem denke ich,  abschneiden ist (bei Haien..) eine gute Möglichkeit und moralisch vertretbar - beim töten von Haien hört das für mich persöhnlich mit der Moral auf, das mache ich nicht. Die schmecken nicht.. .
Leider hat man oft weder das Geld noch die Möglichkeit mit seriösen Booten raus zu fahren - es dann ganz sein zu lassen, erfordert erine Carakterstärke, über die ich im Urlaub leider oft nicht verfüge.. .
Petri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



> Nach deutschem Recht ist das Nichts anderes als Tierquälerei und deshalb nenne ich das auch so.


Da es hier ja um Big Game geht und meines Wissens in deutschen Gewässern (bis jetzt) keine Big Game - Angelei betrieben wird, ist das deutsche Recht/Tierschutzgesetz für diese Art der Angelei eh belanglos..

Nicht die ganze Welt muss am deutschen Wesen genesen - Gott sei Dank.

Wer sich im Ausland aufhält, muss sich halt an die dort geltenden Gesetze und üblichen Verhaltensweisen halten.
Punkt.

Wer damit ein moralisch/ethisches Problem hat, muss dann eben zu Hause bleiben oder woanders hinfahren.

Das als "neutrales, faktisches Statement".

Persönliche Anmerkung:
Manche der in en Videos gezeigten Dinge finde ich schlicht zum kotzen, bei anderen verstehe ich weniger, warum sich manche drüber aufregen.  

Ich hätte persönlich schon Schwierigkeiten damit, wenn Fische nicht ordnungsgemäß gegafft und dann wieder releast werden.

Da ichs aber eh nicht so mit dem fliegen habe, werde ich auch kaum mal in die Zwickmühle kommen, mich da mal in irgendeiner Weise entscheiden zu müssen.

Denn - wie schon gesagt: 
In deutschen Gewässern gibts ja kein Big Game - Angeln........


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Das hier diskutierte Thema ist verbaler Sprengstoff. Kein Thema spaltet die Anglerschaft wohl mehr als C&R, warum soll es in Big Game Kreisen anders sein. Ich hatte aber bereits am Anfang dieses Themas darum gebeten fair zu bleiben und das Thema soweit als möglich sachlich zu diskutieren. Bis dato hat das so einigermaßen geklappt. Eine objektive Diskussion zu diesem Thema (kann es die geben? und wer entscheidet was objektiv ist?) wird es wohl kaum geben. 

Wer sich aber in die Diskussion einbringen will, der sollte versuchen die flamme soweit runterzukochen, dass Kollegen nicht gleich "das Messer in der Tasche aufgeht".
Insoweit frage ich mich, was uns der Beitrag von Hechtling sagen wollte? Bei genauer Überlegung provoziert er nur eine Erwiderung von Serviola, welche ja auch nicht lange auf sich warten ließ und die auch etwas weihnachtlich-diplomatischer hätte ausfallen können. Kinderschänder und Tierquäler auf einer Stufe |kopfkrat bei aller Liebe, aber das kann man wirklich so nicht stehenlassen.   

Ich werde das Thema weiter offen lassen, um vielleicht doch noch den einen oder interessanten neuen Ansatz zu lesen. Sollte es aber (weiter) ins persönliche oder polemische abgleiten, so werde ich das Thema schließen.

Allen Freunden des Big Game Fischens wünsche ich jedenfalls ein fröhliches Weihnachtsfest und ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2009, insbesondere natürlich


----------



## saily (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

#d#d Wieso muß das Thema immer gleich solche Auswüchse
annehmen:c:c

Ich kenne beide Argumentationsseiten inzwischen auswendig und bis in die letzten Spitzen. Die C+R Diskussion ist so ein bisschen wie Vegetarier vom Fleisch essen überzeugen zu wollen,  oder einem Gläubigen die Evolution als das einzig Wahre beibringen zu wollen usw!

Ich habe zu dem Thema eine fundierte Meinung die durch viel ethisches Nachdenken, durch die Lektüre von vielen fischereipolitischen Büchern wie z. B. "Fisch kaputt" und viele andere begründet ist. Die behalte ich aber im Internet und auch sonst in der Öffentlichkeit in der  Zukunft für mich!

serviola - sei mir nicht bös - aber Menschen die -im Urlaub oder sonstwo- Fische (hier Marline) wieder frei lassen weil es in diesem Moment aus egal welchem Grund keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit gab mit Kinderschändern in einem Atemzug zu nennen - wow - das ist schon harter Tobak! Bitte bedenke, welche Menschen, die du gut kennst, du dann auch damit in Verbindung bringen müßtest...! Ich will damit keinerlei Partei ergreifen - aber damit bist du für mein Empfinden weit übers Ziel hinaus geschossen!

Ich kann nur allen die das Thema interessiert raten, sich tiefgreifend zu informieren. Lest insbesondere die Bücher über die Fischerei weltweit! Nur so kann ein Verständnis wachsen für das was täglich auf unseren Meeren passiert! Nur ganz kurz erwähnt - DAFÜR sollten wir (Menschen allgemein)  uns wirklich schämen! Die Angelfischerei wie wir sie betreiben erscheint dann in einem ganz anderen Licht bzw. in einer völlig anderen Dimension! 

Wer dann immer noch über C+R diskutiert ist ohnehin schon ein Idealist - reden wir doch dann "nur" noch von etwa 3% der Gesamtfangmenge auf der Welt. Aber auch das ist wichtig!
Dennoch kann ich keine Anwort geben ob es besser ist den Fisch zu "taggen" und vielleicht Erkenntnisse über die Wanderwege zu erlangen, zu "catchen" und einfach wieder schwimmen zu lassen (wieso eigentlich dann erst fangen?) oder zu verwerten (was ist eigentlich da zu entgegenen - das bisschen Quecksilber im Fisch laß ich nicht so richtig gelten...!?)    !??

Alles weitergehende was ich gerne schreiben würde geht zu sehr ins Detail - daher hab ich für mich zu dem Thema beschlossen - wenns ernst wird- REDEN (SCHREIBEN) IST SILBER - SCHWEIGEN IST GOLD!

Ich wünsche allen Big Gamern frohe Weihnachten!

TL

Franz


----------



## Tortugaf (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Ich finde diese Diskusion ziemlich sinnlos,es geht an den wirklichen Problemen vorbei.Es hilft nicht den Fischen,auch nicht den Anglern, es ist nur für einige Leute ein Frustrationventil o.Sandsack für Aggressionen. Ich habe dazu auch eine Meinung u.handle danach.Moralisten u.Besserwisser sollten sich mit sich selbst befassen,damit können Sie der Menschheit ein sehr grossen Dienst erweisen.Das Thema hat natürlich sein Wert u.greift tief in unseren Werteverständnis ,aber es sollten sich nur Leute dazu aussern die auch andere Werte pflegen u.leben können,wie zB. das Respektieren anders Denkender u. deren Handeln.Sachlichkeit,Feingefühl u.Fakten sind hier gefragt.Und wenn man mal leicht nachdenkt,kommt man vielleicht auch auf den Gedanken das die richtige Entscheidung eigentlich nur der Fisch selber geben kann. G.tortugaf


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Ich finde diese ganze Diskussion, auf die Big Game Angelei bezogen, verlogen. Diese Karpfengeschichten dazwischen gehören nicht ins Thema.
Am Ausgangsvideo kann ich nichts erkennen, was hierzulande unter deutschen Tierschutzgesetzen nicht auch praktiziert wird. C&R unter ständiger Fertigung von Fangfotos tötet mehr Fische als jeder Kochtopfangler vewerten kann. Jeder Karpfen wird auf ne Matte gezerrt, sein gesamter Bauchinhalt beim Fotoshooting gematscht usw...
Mannomann ist das gut ein eigenes Boot zu haben und dort seine eigenen Dinge regeln zu können.
P.S.: Den Karpfentreter würde ich auch in den Hintern treten


----------



## Silvo (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

dem Karpfentreter gehören die Eier abgeschnitten#d
Das sind genau die Leute warum wir vernünftigen Fischer in verruf geraten!!!


----------



## duck_68 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

.... und durch das ständige Verlinken in allen möglichen Foren wird dieser Schwachsinn aus den USA auch nch ständig bei uns hochgespielt.....


----------



## zandermouse (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

@all

Dieser Beitrag stellt nur meine persönliche Meinung dar,
die auch unkommentiert so stehen bleiben darf, da ich nicht
die Absicht habe anderslautende Meinungen zu diskreditieren.

Für mich gibt es nur zwei vernünftige Gründe einen Fisch zu angeln
und die sind, ihn etweder einer sinnvollen Verwertung in der Küche zu zuführen
oder es gibt einen Wissenschaftler an Bord, der mir sein Anliegen
schlüssig vermitteln kann. 
Das Angeln auch Spass machen kann, hat hier Nichts zu suchen. Es kann ja
auch Spass machen, Jemand in den Allerwertesten zu treten, aber man
sollte es deswegen nicht immer machen. 
Was ist mit dem Beifang ? Es wird immer Beifang geben, der nicht erwünscht ist.
Dann sollte man sich wie ein Gentleman verhalten und versuchen das Geschehene
möglichst ungeschehen zu machen. Wie das Jeder macht, bleibt ihm überlassen.
Diese Intelligenz traue ich Jedem hier zu.
Leute, sorry aber wer von Euch nur zum Spass Fische angelt, ohne einen
Gedanken an Verwertung, mit dem möchte ich das A*schtreten spielen (siehe oben),
weil das mir nämlich Spass macht und das mein Handeln rechtfertigen würde.:q
Es braucht auch Keiner mit der Bestandserhaltung zu argumentieren, da
neben der Berufsfischerei unser Einfluß darauf sehr begrenzt sein dürfte.

P.S. So weit ich weiß, ist wissenschaftlich überhaupt noch nicht geklärt,
ob Fische überhaupt so etwas, wie Schmerzen (in unserem Sinne) empfinden können.
Das hält mich jedoch nicht davon ab, dass "Sharkfinning" zu verabschäuen.

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es nur zwei vernünftige Gründe einen Fisch zu angeln
> und die sind, ihn etweder einer sinnvollen Verwertung in der Küche zu zuführen
> oder es gibt einen Wissenschaftler an Bord, der mir sein Anliegen
> schlüssig vermitteln kann.
> ...


 

Jaja, das sehe ich ein. Man fährt also nach Mauritius, Kenya, Mexiko oder sonstwohin, um dort Fische für die Küche zu fangen. Etwas umständlich vielleicht, aber warum nicht.|supergri

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, aber warum zum Teufel fällt es uns oft so schwer zuzugeben, dass wir aus Freude am Fischfang angeln ? Wenn die gefangenen Fische dann noch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zukommen, um so besser. 
Keiner, aber auch gar keiner fährt zig tausend Kilometer weit um die heimischen Bevölkerung mit Fisch zu versorgen oder sich den Gaumenkitzel eines frisch und selbstgefangenen Fisches zu erfreuen. Das wäre auch ganz schön dekadent. 

Hauptanteiz ist der Fang. Mit der " sinnvollen Verwertung " versucht man lediglich, sein eventuell vorhandenes unterschwelliges schlechtes Gewissen zu beruhigen. 

Ist ja auch in Ordnung so.


----------



## Silvo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

wenn ich den Fisch nur fangen würde weil ich Hunger habe dann würde ich mir den an der Fischtheke kaufen,statt 8Std doof am see rumzusitzen#6


----------



## zandermouse (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

@Ralle 24,

ich esse für mein Leben gerne Suschi und Saschimi.
1 kg suschifähiger Blauflossenthun hat in Tokio einen Marktwert von ca. 200 €.
Den kannst Du Dir selbstverständlich auch kaufen, aber mir ist der
zu teuer und auch bei uns im EDIKA so schlecht zu bekommen. :q
Ich fliege einmal im Jahr 10.000 km weit zum Angeln. Den
Aufwand nehme ich gerne in Kauf, nur um den Sound zu hören...
wenn so eine 80-er Multi loßrattert, wie ein schweres Maschinengewehr.:l
Zum Abendessen, oder schon auf dem Boot, gibts dann noch Saschimi für
ein paar 100 €. :k Die restlichen Fische werden verkauft. Für das Geld
kann man Benzin kaufen, um noch weiter raus auf den Pazifik zu fahren.
Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem damit, einen Käufer für meine Fische zu finden.

Ich kann zum Beispiel auch nicht verstehen, warum andere Angler ihre
Tiefkühltruhe mit in den Urlaub nehmen. Was für ein Aufwand !

@Silvo

Ich garantiere Dir, dass Du für einen Blauflossenthun, ein ganzes Jahr
an Deinem See rumhocken würdest, wenn Du ihn dort fangen könntest !

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



Silvo schrieb:


> wenn ich den Fisch nur fangen würde weil ich Hunger habe dann würde ich mir den an der Fischtheke kaufen,statt 8Std doof am see rumzusitzen#6


 

Schönes Agu.für alle gegner!Und der gekaufte hat es bestimmt besser gehabt vor seinem Tot,als der mit der Angel gefangene.

Was ist überhaupt mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar,das Schnitzel das Steak das Hähnchen,die Burger alles hat für uns leid ertragen.Shampoo Zahnpasta Kosmetik Medikamente etc etc etc.dafür musten andere Lebewesen leiden.Hundesport Reiten Zirkus Zoos Vogelparks Monster AQ's etc etc etc.
Und macht sich einer von euch gedanken darüber,im Supermarkt beim einkaufen wieviel Qual im Wagen liegt,macht sich einer gedanken wenn er im Zoo ist mit seinen Kind,was der Elefant da wohl empfindet,das gleiche wie ein Mensch im Knast mit lebenslang oder ist es ihm egal das ihm täglich tausende angaffen.
Nein keiner macht sich darüber gedanken ausser eine Handvoll Schützer.Aber gegen Angler und Jäger kann man am besten hetzen gehen sind ja die letzten Tierquäler auf der Welt,die anderen Tierprobleme hat man nie gesehn und immer schön die Sonnenbrille auf.
Besonders gern tritt dieses Phenomän auf aus eigenen reihen,und damit schwindet stück für stück das saubere ansehn,man kann auch sagen Angler vs Angler= die Geister die ich rief um unser Hobby zu verbieten.
lg


----------



## Silvo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

@gründler


gründler schrieb:


> Schönes Agu.für alle gegner!Und der gekaufte hat es bestimmt besser gehabt vor seinem Tot,als der mit der Angel gefangene.
> 
> 
> Es ging nur um die Aussage das man anscheinend nicht nur wegen Spass an der Sache angeln sollte,den hab ich aber!
> ...


----------



## gründler (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*



Silvo schrieb:


> @gründler
> 
> 
> gründler schrieb:
> ...


----------



## norge_klaus (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Hi TuneFish,

schade das solche Videos bei Youtube erscheinen. Die Angelei ist aber halt nicht immer ein Kindergeburtstag. 

Wer solche Szenen nicht sehen mag, soll es lassen. Mit der Eröffnung eines Themas, das eine so provokante Überschrift hat, ist eine kontroverse Diskussion unumgänglich. 

Hast Du ein konkretes Interesse, wie z.B. einen kurz bevorstehenden Urlaub mit entsprechenden Angelplänen ? Falls nicht, das würde mich bei einem Alter von 17 Jahren auch nicht verwundern, dann würde mich interessieren warum man so eine Frage stellt ?

Tight Lines

Norge_Klaus


----------



## TuñeFish (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Naja, um einfach mal ein Paar Meinungen zu hören, und die gehen ja wie man sieht sehr weit auseinander. Außerdem hats mich einfach interessiert wie das schonende Behandeln des Fisches ( wie es gesetzlich vorgesehen ist ) beim Big Game gehandhabt wird .
Ps: Nein, meine Frage bezog sich nicht auf eine bevorstehende Reise etc.


----------



## sebastian_h (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

man sollte das thema catch&release hier im board verbieten oder ein eigenen bereich eröffnen, wo man sich dann gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen und soch totdiskutieren kann....

mfg sebastian


----------



## Pargo Man (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Der "Specimen" Gemeinde in England - Mutterland des waidgerechten T&R - geht gerade der Ar!ch auf Grundeis, weil man die deutsch/schweizerische Scheinpflicht und die Verwertpflicht diskutiert. Bei der (anscheinend nur britischen Weltbürgern zueigenen) Diskussionsdisziplin kommt es dabei aber nie zu den im BGB und nun hier im AB eskalierten Theaterstücken... Nation Monty Pyton, ich huldige Dir!

Angeln und Ethik kann man nicht lernen, man kriegt sie aus der Kinderstube mit. Wenn man dann noch quälend lange Winterabende über der Fischerprüfung paukt, kann es dem Respekt vor der Kreatur nur gut tun.

Meine Hausfischerei in Afrikas tiefem Süden lasse ich mir weder hier noch im BGB austreiben. Im November hatten wir einen am Vortag von Sportsfreunden ge"tagten" Segelfisch quicklebendig erneut an der Leine, um ihn dann dicht am Boot beim "Runterrutschen" des Hakens von seinem Schwert zu sehen. Der Bursche hat fröhlich und keck gegrinst, ich schwör's Euch, da wurde ich so stinkig, ich wollte hinterher"hechten".

Das schlimmste Erlebnis 2008: 
Einen Marlin mit Augenverletzung zu entnehmen... und dann festzustellen, dass sein Fleisch unerhört gut schmeckt, vom Grill, mariniert, panniert oder sonstwie. Trotz Quecksilber und Ethik gingen die 70 Kilo Filet an meinem (und 20 befreundeter Familien) Gaumen runter wie Öl. 

Tendenz:
In Angola bringt der schon zur Tradition gewordene Auftaktwettkampf der Saison - Sailfish Classic - jedes Jahr im November 35 Teams und Boote zusammen. Er dient unter der Betreuung durch IGFA und TBF der Schulung und Prägung der BG Gemeinde auf T&R und Meldung der Fänge und Sichtungen. In den vergangenen fünf Wettkämpfen wurden jedes Jahr höhere Fangzahlen erzielt bei gleicher Bootszahl und immer weniger faul gehakten und entnommenen Tieren. Die Bestände hier erholen sich, sowohl Segelfisch als auch Blauer Marlin. T&R fachgerecht durchzuführen, muss man üben und zudem unter Anleitung ein Gefühl bekommen, ob das Tier ausreichend beatmet wurde und seine Überlebenschancen fair bleiben. Beim "Gesellenstück" habe ich mir die Rippe an der Reling gebrochen und dann vier Wochen stets in Erinnerung gehabt, wer zu Gast und wer der Chef ist. Wollen mal sehen, wie groß das "Meisterstück" wird... diese Saison.

Fazit: Wenn schon Entnahme, dann zumindest sparsam und sinnvoll verwerten.

In diesem Sinne,


----------



## zandermouse (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

@nobody,

ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich an diesem emotionalen
und unsachlichem Thema so hochschaukeln kann. Fisch essen
wir alle gern, ob selbst geangelt oder aus der Büchse. 
Bei den selbstgeangelten Fischen brauche ich mir jedoch
weniger Sorgen machen, dass die auch waidgerecht entnommen
wurden. Das Tierschützer nicht angeln gehen, verstehe ich gut.|supergri

Bei den Hardcore Catch & Relasern beschleicht mich immer das
seltsame Gefühl, dass die versuchen ihre etweiigen Schwächen hinter der
Selbstgefälligkeit für sich beanspruchter moralischer Wertevorstellungen
verbergen zu wollen.

In den USA haben die Sportfischer eine mächtige Lobby gebildet,
die so auch Druck auf die von den Politikern verhängten Fangquoten
für kommerzielle Fischer ausüben kann. :g
Deswegen sollte man sich in Vereinen
organisieren und mit einer Stimme sprechen und sich nicht gegenseitig
an Schwachsinnsdiskussionen aufreiben.        

Warum können wir uns nicht zusammenschließen und versuchen ein totales
Fangverbot für den Blauflossenthun im Mittelmeer zu erreichen. Dabei würden
sicher auch die Leute von Peta mitmachen.|kopfkrat

Den selbsternannten Alleswissern im Big Game möchte ich nur mitteilen, dass
ich auf den Philippinen einen US- Charter Caipt getroffen habe, der seit 
20 Jahren erfolgreich die Gewässer um Florida befischte und sich eingestehen
musste, auf den Philippinen, in 14 Bootstagen nicht einen Fisch fangen zu können. 
Da fast alle in anderen Regionen fischen, müssen diese Erfahrungen nicht
überall auf dem Globus gelten und so kann jeder noch seinen Meister finden,
so er denn will. Das der Eine, je nach Alter, ein Gebiet besser
kennt als ein Anderer, will ich garnicht bestreiten, aber sich einzubilden,
alles am Besten über Billfische zu wissen, wo selbst den Wissenschaftlern
so gut wie Nichts bekannt ist, halte ich für vermessen.

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Sailfisch (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Einige werden hier den ein oder anderen Beitrag des ein oder anderen Users vermissen, diejenigen wissen dann auch um wen es sich handelt.
Zwei User meinten - nachdem sie bereits in einem anderen Forum mit großem Bohai aneinandergeraten sind - ihren Privatkrieg hier fortsetzen zu müssen. Das Ganze gipfelte mit der Androhung rechtlicher Schritte gegen das Anglerboard. Abgesehen davon, dass der Rechtsweg keine Aussicht auf Erfolg gehabt hätte, haben die Moderatoren sich entschlossen die Beiträge zu löschen und beide Kontrahenten zu sperren. Dergleichen benötigen wir hier nicht.

Ich hoffe, dass es jetzt wieder etwas ruhiger wird und vielleicht auch der Ton wieder milder wird.


----------



## Wollebre (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

ich möchte versuchen mich ohne Emotionen und ganz pragmatisch zu diesem Thema zu äußern.

wer bisher nur Forellen und Fische ähnlicher Größenordung an der Angel hatte, wird sich nicht vorstellen können was einem beim Drill mit einem stundenlang kämpfenden Großfisch erwartet. Oft ist der Angler genauso geschafft wie der Fisch und gar nicht mehr in der Lage bei der Landung zu helfen. Dieses wird in der Regel durch Einheimische "Helfer" getätigt. Und hier liegt oft, wenn von den Skippern nicht ausreichend ausgebildet, der Unterschied zu unserem (zwischenzeitlichen) Handeln in der Behandlung gefangener Fische. Bei jedem gefangenen Großfisch sollte bevor in irgend einer Form rohe Gewalt angewendet wird entschieden werden, ob der Fisch mitgenommen oder released wird. Beim zweiten ist zu versuchen den Haken zu lösen, und wenn nicht möglich, die Schnur so kurz wie möglich vor dem Fischmaul zu kappen. Wenn der Fisch verwertet werden soll, können Gaffs (oft sind mehrere nötig) eingesetzt weren um den Fisch ins Boot zu bekommen. Das Gaffen in den Fischleib kann ich dann nicht befürworten, weil es durch die Verletzungen zu einem starken Einbluten ins Fleisch kommt. Diese Stellen müssen später großflächig entfert werden und bedeuten Fleischverlust. Das gaffen in den Kopf ist hier angebracht. Gut ausgebildetes Schiffspersonal wird daher nicht in den Leib gaffen, es sei denn, dass aufgrund der Länge und Gewicht der Fisch nicht anders aufs Schiffsdeck gehievt werden kann. Nach der Landung aufs Deck ist solch ein Fisch sofort zu töten.
Diese Unsitte Fische in den Leib zu gaffen erlebt man leider auch immer wieder auf unseren Angelkuttern an der Ostsee. Weist diese unqualifizierten "Helfer" in ihre Schranken und helft euch lieber untereinander, selbst wenn man dann mal sein Angeln kurzzeitig unterbrechen muss. 
Bemerken möchte ich noch, daß in vielen Ländern der Welt eine andere ethische Einstellung zu Fischen besteht als derzeit bei uns in Deutschland. Kaum ein Land in dem Fische betäubt und dann getötet werden. Die liegen solange im Boot oder an Land bis es sich von selbst erledigt hat. Vielleicht sogar bei Temperaturen von 30-40 Grad verständlich. (denkt auch an die Setzkescher Diskussionen im Sommer, schon vergessen?) Aber vor fast 50 Jahren als ich mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, war es bei uns kaum anders. 

Jeder von euch der die Möglichkeit hat zum Großfisch Angeln in ferne Länder zu fliegen wird es so erleben wie hier gesagt.

Wenn du den Leuten etwas über die deutsche Gesetzgebung erzählst, schauen die dich, an als wenn man aus der Anstalt entlaufen ist......

Bemühen wir uns hier die Nahrungsquelle Fisch als Geschöpfe zu behandeln, dann sind wir auf einem guten Weg. Klopfe sich der auf die die Brust, der noch nie einen Fisch am Haken zappelnd aus dem Wasser gehoben hat, anstatt den Kescher zu benutzen? Wo fängt es an - wo hört es auf?

Hierauf erwarte ich keine Antworten. Jeder hat seine eigene Meinung die er hier kundtun kann und darf, und sollte aber nicht versuchen andere zu missionieren. Danke


----------



## zandermouse (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

@Wollebre,

Du hast die Sache schon ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht.
Hinzu kommt, dass ich in den fernen Ländern nur Gast bin und
es die Höfflichkeit gebietet, dass ich meine persöhnlichen
Verhaltensweisen den Gepflogenheiten des Gastlandes unterordne.

Am Beispiel der Philippinen möchte ich das einmal erläutern:
Auch wenn man zum Big Game Fischen rausfährt, wird man dies immer
mit Fischern machen, die vom Fang ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten. 
Nicht selten wird in diesen Familien gehungert, wenn kein Fisch
gefangen wurde. Die Fischer, die mir helfen meine Fische zu landen,
werden nicht gesondert bezahlt, sondern am Fang beteiligt. Der Skipper
hat als Einziger das Recht darüber zu entscheiden, ob ein Fisch entnommen
oder released wird. Wem das nicht gefällt, der sollte besser nicht
auf die Philippinen zum Fischen fahren. 

In einem Land in dem die Schweine mit Kehlschnitt ohne Betäubung
geschlachtet werden, wird man mit dem deutschen Tierschutzgesetz wohl
nur ausgelacht werden. #q

Extreme Armut ist weit verbreitet. Es kommt schon vor, dass man auf der
Straße von verdreckten Obdachlosen, die vor Hunger kaum noch stehen können,
Sex gegen Geld angeboten bekommt. Nach meinem Verständnis,
gehören die aufgrund ihrer Unterernährung in ein Krankenhaus. 
Die freuen sich ganz bestimmt über die Belehrung eines Ausländers, der
ihnen empfiehlt, sich doch einmal das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz durchzulesen.

Wenn ich das ganze Elend sehe, werde ich meine Fänge wohl eher verschenken,
als zu releasen. |supergri

Zum Glück kommen die meisten Catch und Releaser nie in die Verlegenheit, einmal
richtig Hungern zu müssen. 

Ein Sailfisch ist sicher ein wunderschönes Tier und für mich nicht
unbedingt eine Delikatesse, aber geräuchert ist er für die Einheimischen eine
sichere Quelle den Eiweißmangel in der eigenen Nahrung durch ein leckeres Fischgericht
auszugleichen.  

Warum sich Niemand über die Longliner aufregt, die Sailfische in der Regel als
Abfall über Bord schmeißen, weil Thune und Marline einen höheren Marktwert besitzen
und die Kühlräume nur über begrenzte Kapazitäten verfügen. In der Regel sind beim
Einholen der Longliner alle gefangenen Billfische bereits elendich krepiert.#c

Schönen Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Wollebre (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Big Game mit Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar?*

Zandermouse, danke für die Ausführungen denen es wohl kaum noch etwas zuzufügen gibt. 

Ich werde mich an solch emotional geführten 
Themen zukünftig nicht mehr beteiligen, sondern nur noch an Sachthemen.


----------

